# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Learn English in 100 days

## RAHEN

Hello Everyone..
All those students who know how to read urdu language...this first english course link is for you...as this site gives you *100 days lesson* after you have done your elementary...from somewhere else...i have gone through there lessons ...its quite good for grammar and it helps one to speak in english... tried to get a pdf file for you..but all links are dead...you can continue online...from here..


http://www.123freenet.com/english/



*Another site* that i found is awesome...i loved this site...it helps you in english *from beginning to the end* with videos to speak, exercises to learn, Accent to work on...Vocabulary ...grammar to avoid mistakes and overall i found it a *good guide* for ppl who want to learn english...it is for all ages...


www.agendaweb.org

----------


## Tulip

oh wow rahen, that's a great topic and i am sure it'll help many =)

----------


## andrewthewarrior

*Language Courses*

I would like to learn German in 100 days; that is the language I am the most interested in!  :Smile:  That sounds like a cool course, though!

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks Tulip

andrew..i hve never searched for that language...have you? and did you get some good links?

----------


## gmiller

thanks dear I was searching online resource to learn English...

----------

